

Religious Sites Have More Trojans Than Porn Sites - recycleme
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Porn-Religion-Symantec-Malware-drive-by,news-15093.html

======
WiseWeasel
The content is much less sensational than the headline. Porn sites were ranked
the 10th content category in order of malware infections detected by
Symmantec, behind blogs, shopping, business, tech news, music sites, and
others. Turns out porn site operators, being popular commercial services, do
invest in security. The headline could as easily have said "Blogs Have More
Trojans Than Porn Sites". That said, don't let that deter anyone from an
opportunity to disparage religion.

~~~
ajanuary
I dunno, if you ask the mythical non technical person they're probably more
likely to say they'll trust a religious site over a blog.

I think it's a frequent misconception that most malware is something people
put on their own websites just to be dicks/get money from it. More people are
likely to say bloggers will be dicks than religious organisations.

------
yock
The article states plainly that this is likely due to heavy investment from
the porn industry to protect their revenue streams. Religious organizations
aren't typically for-profit ventures, so with less at stake doesn't this kinda
make sense? Or is this just some excuse to draw some value judgment between
porn and God?

~~~
bsphil
Try not to lose perspective of the less technically inclined end-users. We
might not be the target audience of an article like this, but perhaps the
layperson surfing the Internet wouldn't realize how relatively dangerous
browsing a religious website might be to their computer.

Does that mean it shouldn't have been posted here? Probably.

------
jerf
Headline bait, nothing more.

